# Hello From East Central Minnesota



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't wait, doing is the best teacher.


----------



## buckethat (Nov 3, 2012)

This is my second year keeping bees i have 9 hives in zimmerman area. I just hived 5 new packages on saturday and will be up this weekend to take a look to check on the queens laying. I dont know alot but if you would like to come take a look let me know.


----------



## steer53 (Nov 8, 2011)

I suggest you take up his offer. By the end of the weekend be prepared to start this year!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome EB!


----------



## buckethat (Nov 3, 2012)

Steer do you live in heron lake and if you do, do you know the mischke family i have some family there


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome, Elderbombadil!

We have yards scattered around the Princeton area and they do well. Be sure to include a bear fence in your plans. We had no idea how many bear hung out around there until we set up our bee yards. We found out the hard way:


----------



## ElderBombadil (Apr 29, 2013)

Most definitely installing pig fencing and electric fencing. I don't want a visit from pooh bear.


----------



## steer53 (Nov 8, 2011)

Buckethat, I do live in Heron Lake and know the Mischke family. Don't see Tom very often but use to play some ball against him years ago. If you get down this way we will have to get together.


----------



## buckethat (Nov 3, 2012)

steer53 said:


> Buckethat, I do live in Heron Lake and know the Mischke family. Don't see Tom very often but use to play some ball against him years ago. If you get down this way we will have to get together.


steer do you have any hives in area if you do i will be down in the area a few times this summer and for a week in august for the threshing bee i would like to come and check it out


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

I think it would be much more interesting for you if you started now with just one hive. Be sure no bees can get to you and use a little smoke. I am most confident that you will do just fine. Work slow and easy and on nice warm days.


ElderBombadil said:


> Hello All
> I am going to be a new beek come 2014. I have decided that all of 2013 will be devoted to learning what I can about bees and beekeeping. I have run into one beekeeper that sold me a few Langs and I think I may also build a TBH.


----------



## steer53 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sure, I have 4 hives in 2 different areas close by. I would like to show you them when your around here. Great!


----------

